# Hatching spiny flower mantis



## yen_saw (Jul 29, 2007)

Lucky to catch a glimpse of hatching ooth, looks like a good hatching rate. A terrible sight for my fruit flies i bet :twisted:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

man thats soo cool i really want these


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 29, 2007)

Yen,

Congratulations!! I love this species, They look like little puppy dogs when they look at you with those big eye's &amp; put back they're little heads to look up! I love seeing your mantis....

P.S keep us updated...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2007)

Craziest looking hatch I've seen so far!


----------

